# PSN Friend List Thread



## Trent the Paladin

Remade this thread because the old one is kind of outdated and the thread owner mia.



> PSN ID:
> Time Zone:
> Mic:
> Console/Handheld: (IE PS3/PSP/PS Vita/PS4)
> Recently Played:



*PSN ID:* 
*Time Zone:* EST -5
*Mic:* Yes (PS3/Vita/PS4)
*Console/Handhelds:* PS3/PSP/PS Vita/PS4
*Preferred Game Genre:* FPS for online multiplayer, like most everything


----------



## Jennifer

PSN ID: rini124
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS3, PSP, PS Vita, and PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Platformers, Adventure Games, anything I can customize stuff in, Puzzle Games (Like Professor Layton--not like Bejeweled)


----------



## Alienfish

PSN ID: Ninja_Unicorn67
Time Zone: GMT+1/2
Mic: Nope
Console/Handheld: PS Vita
Preferred Game Genre: JRPG


----------



## Caius

PSN ID: Zr388
Time Zone: CST
Mic: Yep
Console/Handheld: PS3, PSP, 
Preferred Game Genre: Platformers, Hack&Slash


----------



## bittermeat

*PSN ID:* fatwink
*Time Zone:* PST
*Mic:* yes
*Console/Handhelds:* PS4
*Preferred Game Genre:* no preference


----------



## Razen

PSN ID: RazenRaven
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No
Console/Handhelds: PSP, PS3, PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Pretty much everything except sports games


----------



## MLS114

PSN ID: SERGEFF114
Time Zone: EST
Mic: YES
Console/Handhelds: PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Plenty--what I have now on PS4: AC4, Watch Dogs, COD:Ghosts, Infamous Second Son


----------



## Ste

PSN ID: SteHo98
Time Zone: 12:00GTM/London
Mic: Nope
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS Vita
Preferred Game Genre: Only on BF4 and GTA V currently. Will probably get Destiny soon!


----------



## NyaaChan

PSN ID: einlawliet
Time Zone: GTM/London
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Preferred Game Genre: RPG's/Puzzles


----------



## Justin

*PSN ID:* WhoIsJubs
*Time Zone:* Pacific (PST)
*Mic:* No
*Console/Handhelds:* PS4
*Preferred Game Genre:* IDK


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PSN ID: M3-457
Time Zone: Central Time
Mic: Sometimes
Console/handhelds: PS3/PS Vita
Preferred Game Genre: Unspecified


----------



## smb3master

PSN ID: lightningwind64
Time Zone: Central -6
Mic: Yes (PS3)
Console/Handhelds: PS3
Preferred Game Genre: FPS and Racing


----------



## SockHead

PSN ID: GyaradosBlood
Time Zone: EST -5
Mic: Sometimes (PS3/Vita/PS4)
Console/Handhelds: PS Vita/PS4
Preferred Game Genre: RPG, Sports, Adventure


----------



## Sumia

PSN ID: Lombilie
Time Zone:  GMT +1
Mic: no 
Console/Handhelds: PS Vita/PSP 
Preferred Game Genre: RPG/JRPG, visual novel,...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

PSN ID: PoizonMushro0m
Time Zone: UTC -7 MST
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PlayStation 3, Vita, PSP
Online Games: Check my Backloggery for a complete list of games


----------



## JCnator

*PSN ID:* [REMOVED]
*Time Zone:* EST -5
*Mic:* No, unless you happen to be a close friend of mine
*Console/Handheld:* PS4
*Preferred game genre:* N/A


----------



## EmmaFrost

PSN ID: Ameerah
Time Zone: Eastern (EST)
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS3 & PS4
Recently Played: Destiny, COD: Advanced Warfare, LBP 3, DC Universe Online, Injustice: Gods Among Us, etc etc.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

PSN ID: StevenIsPLUR
Time Zone: Eastern Time
Mic: Rarely
Console/handhelds: PS3 & PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Unspecified


----------



## Cam1

PSN ID: sdhsl_musician (SDHSL and the M in mudician may be capitalized, not sure)
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS Vita
Recently played: Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc and Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair, but I also have Borderlands 2, which I have yet to play.


----------



## kassie

PSN ID: skeletique
Time Zone: GMT-8.
Mic: Yes, a crappy headset that comes with the PS4.
Console/Handheld: (IE PS3/PSP/PS Vita/PS4)
Recently Played: The Evil Within and Outlast.


----------



## Goth

PSN ID: Jman242747
Time Zone: Eastern 
Mic: no
Console/Handheld: (IE PS3/PSP/PS Vita/PS4) ps3/ps4
Recently Played: nothing much


----------



## Alienfish

Ninja_Unicorn67

GMT+1

No mic lol

PS Vita

Pretty much only grinding Neptunia at the moment but feel free to add


----------



## Chris

*PSN ID*: Vrisnem
*Time Zone*: GMT
*Mic*: Depends
*Console/Handhelds*: PS3, PS4
*Preferred Game Genre*: Constantly changing/expanding


----------



## Mariah

*PSN ID:* Horrify0
*Time Zone: * CST
*Mic:* Nope
*Console/Handheld:* PS4
*Recently Played:* GTAV


----------



## RisingStar

*PSN ID:* Hurricanex4
*Time Zone:* EST
*Mic*: No
*Console/Handheld: *PS3/PSP
*Recently Played: *GTAV/Minecraft


----------



## m12

PSN ID: malesretmit12
Time Zone: PST
Mic: Yes (PS3/Vita/PS4)
Console/Handhelds: PS3/PS Vita/PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Fighting, Racing, Simulation


----------



## MrPicklez

PSN ID: Kisstoefur
Time Zone: EST
Mic: Yes
Console/Handhelds: PS4 and PS3
Preferred Game Genre: Any


----------



## jdchicky10

*PSN ID:* DharmaBear12_9  (It's a reference to the show LOST lol)
*Time Zone:* EST
*Mic:* Yes
*Console/Handhelds:* PS4, Vita, and PS3 (I'm hardly ever on PS3 anymore though.)
*Preferred Game Genre:* I like SOME stylized shooters, RPGs, and Visual Novel style games.
*Recently played:* Garden Warfare, Persona 4 Golden, Dangan Ronpa


----------



## EndlessElements

PSN ID: EndlessElements
Timezone: central
Mic: no
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Recently Played: RE6, Tomb Raider, Life Is Strange, Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 Remix


----------



## SpaghettiCat

PSN ID: Caseyy
Time Zone: CST
Mic: yes
Console/Handheld: PS3
Recently Played: Advanced Warfare, Black Ops 1 & 2
I have LBP 1 & 2, GTA 5, and all Call of Duty games following MW1


----------



## maounkhan

PSN ID: maounkhan
Time Zone : MST
Mic: No
Console: PS3
Recently Played: Little Big Planet


----------



## Glake

PSN ID: GlakeGG
Time Zone: CST
Mic: Yes
Console: PS4
Recently Played: Destiny


----------



## kiamotors

PSN ID: kiamotorsinc.
Time Zone: GMT -4/EST.
Mic: No.
Console/Handheld: PS4 and PS Vita.
Recently Played: Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair.


----------



## Bosca

PSN ID: Boscabat-
Time Zone: GMT/Dublin
Mic: no
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Preferred Game Genre: fighting games and most type of games.


----------



## Stargazer741

PSN ID: Stargazer741
Timezone: Pacific (PST)
Mic: Soon
Console/Handhelds: PS3/Vita
Preferred Game Genre: Puzzles and RPGs


----------



## Airwriter

PSN ID: Airwriter
Timezone: Eastern (EST)
Mic: Yes
Console/Handhelds: PS3/3DS
Preferred Game Genre: RPG's/Co-op/Shooters
Recently Played: Destiny.


----------



## deerlilac

PSN ID: L1L4CL0NG
Time Zone: EST
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: GTA V


----------



## Alienfish

Stargazer741 said:


> PSN ID: Stargazer741
> Timezone: Pacific (PST)
> Mic: Soon
> Console/Handhelds: PS3/Vita
> Preferred Game Genre: Puzzles and RPGs



accepted, i think ya noticed though


----------



## dragonair

*PSN ID:* freya-yunalesca
*Time Zone:* CST
*Mic:* Nope
*Console/Handheld:* PS3
*Recently Played:* Replaying Final Fantasy XIII-2!!


----------



## RambaRal

PSN ID: InfiniteMoment
Timezone: EST
Mic: Yes
Console/Handhelds: PS3/Vita/PS4
Recently Played: Bloodborne


----------



## davroslek

PSN ID: davroslek
Time Zone: CDT
Mic: no
Console/Handheld: PS3
Recently Played: Far Cry 3

PS - I need a partner to get all the co-op trophies in Far Cry 3! Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Tinkalila

PSN ID: Tinkalila
Time Zone: est
Mic: no
Console/Handheld: ps vita
Recently Played: tearaway


----------



## Vonny

PSN ID: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Time Zone: EST
Mic: yeah but I'm what you call.. socially special
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: Advanced Warfare


----------



## StiX

PSN ID: StiXzy
Time Zone: CEST
Mic: Yeah... but rather not use it ^^;;;
Console/Handheld: PS3, PS4, Vita
Preferred Game Genre: huge fan of anything Playstation exclusive, (J)RPG's and visual novels, but I play almost everything. feel free to add me^^)


----------



## AS176

PSN ID: arunsdam176
Time zone: EST
Mic: Not atm, will get one soon
Console: ps4
Preferred genres: RPG, Sports
Recently played: Rocket league, Fifa, GTA 5


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PSN ID: SeventhSwordsman
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No.
Console/Handheld: PS3, PS Vita
Recently Played: J Stars Victory Vs. +, Gravity Rush


----------



## Ness-Star

PSN ID: Dece79
Time Zone: BST
Mic: Yep
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Recently Played: UMVC3/USF4


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just got a PS4 and I need some people to play with :3

*PSN ID:* FlyingBeastie
*Time Zone:* GMT 0 (UK)
*Mic:* No, may get one in the future tho.
*Console/Handhelds:* PS4
*Recently Played:* Dragonball Xenoverse (Only game atm :/ )


----------



## Hatori

*PSN ID:* Elethaea
*Time Zone:* PST
*Mic:* No
*Console/Handheld:* PS Vita
*Recently Played:* Tales of Hearts R, Freedom Wars, Persona 4 Golden
*Preferred Game Genre:* Mostly JRPGs but also visual novels ^^


----------



## The_Oracle

Psn ID:K_Atkins12
Time Zone:Central
Mic:No
Console/Handhelds4/Vita
Recently played:Nba 2k16, Dragon Age Inquisition
Preferred Game genre:RPG


----------



## jollimorg

PSN ID: bbybadger
 Time Zone: PST
 Mic: No
 Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
 Recently Played: LEGO Lord of the Rings and Final Fantasy X
 Preferred Game genre: RPG


----------



## TaroTanaka

PSN ID: BaccanoBabe
Time Zone: EST 
Mic: No, sadly. Not yet at least ;A;
Console/Handhelds: PS/PS2/PSP/PS3/PS4
Preferred Game Genre: RPG's! Although just recently I have fallen head over heels in love with Star Wars: Battlefront!

I've been looking for people to join me in Battlefront so if you have a PS4 and are looking for someone to have fun with, please feel free to add me/message me so we can play together. Thanks so much ^///^


----------



## gmansilla

PSN ID:gmansiya
Time Zone:est
Mic:yes PS4
Console/HandheldS4
Recently Played:COD:BO3


----------



## helkiri

PSN ID: helkiri
Time Zone: GMT +1
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: AC Syndicate, Dragon Age: Inquisition


----------



## Nemo The Fish

PSN ID: felix_159
Time Zone: PST 
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Recently Played: Skullgirls Encore/2nd Encore, Borderlands 2, Call of Duty Black Ops, Black Ops 2 and 3, Dead or Alive 5, and Onigiri


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

PoizonMushro0m said:


> PSN ID: PoizonMushro0m
> Time Zone: UTC -7 MST
> Mic: Yes
> Console/Handheld: PlayStation 3
> Online Games:
> -GTA IV: Complete Edition
> -GTA V
> -Red Dead Redemption
> -Journey
> 
> I am currently looking for active GTA IV and/or GTA V to help complete heists, jobs, and to just have plain ol' fun! You do not need to message me through the forums, you can just send me a friend request right now if you'd like. I am always looking for active PS3 users!


 Bumping my post as I am still looking for active GTA players! Add me if you would like!


----------



## maounkhan

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Bumping my post as I am still looking for active GTA players! Add me if you would like!



Hey, I have same time zone but not game. 
PSN ID:  maounkhan
Time Zone: MST
Console: PlayStation 3
Games: LittleBigPlanet 1/2/3


----------



## aisukurimu

*PSN ID*: Cosmickitty__
*Time Zone*: PST
*Mic*: Yes
*Console/Handheld*: PS4
*Recently Played*: Battlefront
*Preferred game genre*: FPS, platformer, etc.

I have call of duty, star wars battlefront, little big planet 3. We should play!


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

PSN ID: ThomasTheNerd
Time Zone: GMT 
Mic: Sadly no, you can thank my cat for that!
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: Infamous Second Son and Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## Ricker

*Leaving Bell Tree for a while...*

I'm sad to say that I can't stay forever, so I'm leaving this to let you all know that in my absence from this website I'm going to give you all my playstation ID's

PS3: notsofamous12

PS4: Ricker106

Leave a message proving who you are and I might add you, it just depends on when I get online.

And I know I didn't make that many friends on here, but if you could spread the word and let people know I'd appreciate it.  Or don't like everyone else I've met in this wasteland that is reality.


----------



## Phil

PSN Id: jr927
Time Zone: CST
Mic: Yes


----------



## Labrontheowl

PSN ID: OneEyedOwl__
Time Zone: GMT 
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: Elder Scrolls Online
If any other active eso players in AD would like to do dungeons or trials feel free to add me! c:


----------



## Wholockian

PSN ID: NaomiPT
Time Zone: GMT
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: CoD Advanced Warfare


----------



## KnightsSorrow

PSN ID: ValdiQuinn
Time Zone: GMT+8
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS3, PS4
Preferred Game Genre: None really. Not fond of sports though...


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

PSN: Souldalite


----------



## MishMeesh

PSN: MishMeesh
Timezone: GMT -5 (EST)
Mic: Yes but not a great one
Console: PS3, PS4
Preferred Game Genre: RPG/JRPG, hack&slash, light mmo stuff
Recently Played: Overwatch, Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Blue Cup

*PSN ID: *TheBlueCup
*Time Zone:* US Eastern
*Mic:* No
*Console/Handheld:* PS4/PS3
*Recently Played:* Godzilla


----------



## phoenyx9

*PSN ID:* phoenyx9
*Time Zone:* PST
*Mic:* Yes
*Console/Handheld:* PS3,PS4, PSvita
*Preferred Game Genre:* most anything but sports games
*Recently Played:* The Wolf Among Us


----------



## Acruoxil

PSN ID: Dilutesheer 
Mic: Yes
Console/Handheld: PS4/Vita
Recently Played: Grand theft Auto V, Overwatch


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

PSN ID: Millysaurusrexjr
Timezone: EST (for now)
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Preferred Genre: idk
Recently Played: Smite (although I haven't played in a week or two TBH. It's still pretty much the only game I play on PS4 right now)


----------



## gravitycrossing

PSN ID: purplejacks77
Time Zone: EST
Console/Handheld: PS4, PS3
Recently Played: Overwatch, Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

PoizonMushro0m said:


> PSN ID: PoizonMushro0m
> Time Zone: UTC -7 MST
> Mic: Yes
> Console/Handheld: PlayStation 3, Vita, PSP
> Online Games: Check my Backloggery for a complete list of games


I have updated my post with all of my info as I just recently got a PlayStation Vita!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

PSN ID: HopeForHyrule
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS3, PSP, PS4
Recently Played: Destiny 2
Preferred Game Genre: JRPG, or FPS for multiplayer.


----------



## thatpuppycat

PSN ID: Nevarra
Time Zone: EST
ConsoleS3/PS4
Recently Played: Mass Effect Andromeda
Preferred Game Genre: RPG/JRPG, FPS/MMo for multiplayer


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

PSN ID: Souldalite
Time Zone: Pacific Time
Mic: Yes, I have one 
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 4


----------



## Iris Mist

PSN ID: hylianprincess8
Time Zone: Atlantic time
Mic: Yes
Console/Handhelds: PS Vita/PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Minecraft and a little bit of Fortnite


----------



## katastrophic!

*PSN ID:* hikarika-101
*Time Zone: * EST 
*Mic:* yes, but would prefer not to use it ^^;;
*Console/Handheld:* PS4
*Preferred Game Genre* any type of RPGs! but aside from that, whatever i find enjoyable ^^
*Recently Played:* _Monster Hunter: World_, _Persona 5_, _NieR: Automata_


----------



## ichigomariti

ID: ichigomariti
Time Zone: EST
Mic: Yes!!!
Console/handheld: Console
Recently Played: Far Cry 5, COD III, Kingdom Hearts 2

Add me!


----------



## locker

Hello my name is Ben and i used to be very active on here a few years after New Leaf, since that hype died off i went back to PS.
games im currently playing are Overwatch, Fortnite save the world and sometimes BR, and minecraft.
PSN ID: locker49
Age: 24
mic: yes 
Time Zone: EST

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello my name is Ben and i used to be very active on here a few years after New Leaf, since that hype died off i went back to PS.
games im currently playing are Overwatch, Fortnite save the world and sometimes BR, and minecraft.
PSN ID: locker49
Age: 24
mic: yes 
Time Zone: EST


----------



## Bosmer

Psn: Duckzillar
Timezone: GMT
Mic: Yes
Console/handheld: PS3/PS4
Preferred genre: rpgs and whatever I enjoy I guess
Recently played: Monster hunter: World, Beyond: Two souls, Fallout 4


----------



## goro

PSN ID: megatonraid
Time Zone: american central time
Mic: no
Console/Handhelds: PS4
Preferred Game Genre: monster hunter world and persona 5


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

PSN ID: Souldalite 
Timezone: pacific time
Mic: yes
Console: PS4 
Recently played/playing: Kingdom Hearts III


----------



## Loriii

PSN ID: honku_lore
Time Zone: GMT+8
Mic: no
Console: PS4
Recently played / Preferred Game Genre: Kingdom Hearts III, Marvel's Spider-Man / Action, Adventure, RPG, Shooter.


----------



## Tee-Tee

*PSN ID:* Tee-TeeLeaf
*Time Zone:* GMT
*Mic:* Yep!
*Console/Handheld:* PS4
*Recently Played:* Tales Of Berseria


----------



## Alyx

*PSN ID:* Pocket_TimeLady
*Time Zone:* CST
*Mic:* No
*Console/Handheld:* PS4
*Recently Played:* Life Is Strange, Detroit: Become Human, Persona 5


----------



## ali.di.magix

*PSN ID:* ali-di-magix
*Time Zone:* NZT
*Mic:* Yes
*Console/Handheld:* (IE PS3/PSP/PS Vita/PS4) PS4
*Recently Played:* Far Cry 5, Fortnite, Rainbow Six Siege, Doom


----------



## Loriii

PSN ID: Loriii_9126
Timezone: GMT +8
Console: Second account/PS4 Pro
Currently playing: Death Stranding


----------



## nintendofan85

PSN ID: epc916
Time Zone: Central (CST)
Mic: No
Console/Handhelds: PS4
Preferred Game Genre: RPGs and racing games


----------



## Azrael

*PSN ID:* AzraelAsylum 
*Time Zone: * Est
*Mic*: yup!
*Console/Handheld:* PS4
*Recently Played:* I play Overwatch almost daily! I’m a diamond healer. High plat dps. Low gold tank lol

Just lmk who you are if you add me!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

PSN ID: HopeForHyrule
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS4
Preferred Game Genre: JRPG. FFXIV is my current obsession!


----------



## thebestCarrie

PSN ID: thebestCarrie
Time Zone: EST
Mic: Yes
Console: PS4
Preferred Game Genre: FPS, RPG, depends on the game.


----------



## KawaiixKiller

PSN ID: ThatsMyDesire
Time Zone: EST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld PS4
Recently Played: COD MW


----------



## Reaper_Flower

PSN ID: Reaper_Flower
Time Zone:  ADT
Mic:  No
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: Monster Hunter World Iceborne


----------



## Druidsleep

PSN ID: Druidsleep5
Time Zone: Uk
Mic: Yes
Console/Handhelds: PS4
Preferred Game Genre: Any games that I can make stuff build or make money, no fortnight or sports games.


----------



## pitchtheripoff

PSN ID: pitchtheripoff
Time Zone: CEST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS3/PS4
Recently Played: Dreams 

Feel free to add me but don't expect me to play a lot


----------



## eko

PSN ID: panicxdisco
Time Zone: AEST
Mic: yes (but prefer no)
Console: PS4
Recently Played: Destiny 2

just lmk who you are! :3


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

*PSN ID: *varietygamer100
*Time Zone:* Mountain
*Mic:* I don't believe so (how do I check?)
*Console/Handhelds:* PS4
*Preferred Game Genre:* Nothing with a lot of sexual content.
Favorite genres are racing, platforming, and simulation/world-building
*Recently Played: *The Crew 2
*Subscriptions: *PS Now but no PS Plus


----------



## Haru Okumura

PSN ID: MakotoSako
Time Zone: GMT
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: Ys IX, Ghost of Tsushima
Preferred Game Genre: Action Adventure, JRPG, Open World


----------



## Neb

PSN ID: bjms02244
Time Zone: PST
Mic: No
Console/Handheld: PS4 Pro, PS Vita
Recently Played: Genshin Impact, Shin Megami Tensei 3: Nocturne HD Remaster, Kingdom Hearts: The Story So Far, Yooka Laylee, DJ Max Respect
Preferred game genre: JRPG, Visual novels, platformers, rhythm games


----------



## petaI

PSN ID: xGlitterQueen
Time Zone: EST
Mic: no
Console/Handheld: PS4
Recently Played: monster hunter world, genshin impact, overwatch, cod
Preferred Game Genre: online games, fps, mmos, rpgs


----------



## Loriii

Updated

PSN ID: zythaloriii
Time Zone: GMT+8
Mic: No
Console: PS5
Recently Played: Horizon Forbidden West, Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart, Returnal, Ghost of Tsushima Director's Cut, Kena: Bridge of Spirits, etc.
Preferred Game Genre: Action/Adventure, Open-world, RPG, TPS/FPS


----------

